
Study Reveals Brain Mechanisms That Allow “Iceman” Unusual Resistance to Cold - avonmach
https://wayne.edu/newsroom/release/2018/02/28/novel-study-is-first-to-demonstrate-brain-mechanisms-that-give-the-iceman-unusual-resistance-to-cold-6232
======
mettamage
I have trained with him for 7 days. The WHM only works for me when I am alone
and do not have a casual conversation or when I am in a group all focused on
beating the cold. It turns out that you cannot control your breath when you
talk!

The extra freedom in not wearing a coat or worrying about the weather
increased my happiness a bit. I live in Amsterdam, so the weather can be meh,
but not anymore! :D

Reading the article I notice it says that you release opioids. I figured
something like this was happening because the WHM is my go to 'drug' for DnB
parties.

~~~
gascan
Funny, I'm going in the opposite direction. For a long time I omitted hats,
gloves, and insulation for my legs on cold days, wearing mostly just a big
jacket.

I eventually figured out it was silently making me miserable, as my core
temperature would slowly drop as I lose heat from my legs & head, and my
glycogen stores deplete.

I _could_ slowly & silently endure subzero temperatures, for many hours or
even days. Or I could take the time to remember to put on long johns, and be
warm and happy.

~~~
maxxxxx
I can also handle cold by will power but doing this saps my energy. I think
the point of the Wim Hof method is you don't have to tough out anything or
endure the cold. You should embrace the cold.

------
maxxxxx
I am glad that they are trying to get some scientific data on extreme people
like him. I have seen some yogis do stuff that are generally believed to be
impossible so it's good to take a scientific look at these things.

I have personally tried the Wim Hof method but I can't get used to cold
showers during winter.

------
turc1656
If anyone reading these comments hasn't seen the Vice documentary they did on
him, it's quite interesting. [http://www.icemanwimhof.com/vice-
documentary](http://www.icemanwimhof.com/vice-documentary) Don't recall if
it's in that video or I read it elsewhere, but I recall them doing a test with
him and around a dozen of the people he has successfully trained in this
technique. The scientists injected them all with a virus that should have made
all of them temporarily very ill but not one of them got sick. This was
another one of Hof's claims that turned out to be validated by science.

~~~
joncrane
Why would scientists intentionally inject subjects with virii that _should_
make them very sick? What kind of paperwork did they have to file with the IRB
to be permitted to do that?

~~~
turc1656
Here's a different video with a more in depth look at the injection test.
Also, it was "dead bacteria", not a virus, as I previously stated.
Nonetheless, even dead bacteria should make people feverish and vomit, as
explained in the video. This video does not include the tests with some of his
students. That must have come later. They mentioned it at the end.

[https://www.youtube.com/embed/nRsNh0eB-
Io](https://www.youtube.com/embed/nRsNh0eB-Io)

------
arijun
Perhaps a bit of a non sequitur, but it's a bit strange that WSU here means
Wayne State University. I had assumed it meant Washington State University,
and indeed that's the first result on Google when you search WSU. Wayne is not
even on the first page of results.

~~~
taoistextremist
Lots of universities use similar or identical acronyms. UM can refer to a few
different universities for example depending on where you are regionally

Also for the record WSU in Google brings up Wayne State as the first thing for
me, but perhaps that's because I'm in Michigan.

~~~
arijun
Yeah the results I mentioned were with incognito mode on the browser for that
reason, but it's possible something still contaminated my results (not my
location since I'm out of the country).

------
benevol
For those looking for the ultimate life & health hack, read all you can on
Pranism (also known as Breatharianism), the method that lets you live
healthily without eating (although it's better to keep drinking at least
water).

[https://raymaor.com/](https://raymaor.com/) for initiation weeks. He's proven
the method under TV surveillance:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXxEaYRhrI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXxEaYRhrI)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSlM8PYih7o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSlM8PYih7o)

Plus, the movie "IN THE BEGINNING THERE WAS LIGHT" features other protagonists
such as Yogi Prahlad Jani who have proven the method under full medical
surveillance.

~~~
Retric
Yea, that really does not work.

It's a fairly easy test, and these people lose weight in controlled
conditions.

~~~
benevol
No, it _does_ work. How do I know? I've been doing it for a couple of weeks
now and my weight has been fully stable. I live a normal life, two gym
sessions a week. All without food.

~~~
rspeele
Somebody really should've told these folks about pranic energy. Guess they
didn't get enough sunlight, right?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor)

It's plenty sunny in South Sudan and they're starving right now. Maybe they're
not doing it right.

~~~
benevol
As I have said before: I'm willing to take the challenge to prove it (people
here say that money is not the problem).

So just start collecting funds and make a suggestion for a protocol/contract.
Let's put our actions where our mouths are. Let's do this. My email is in this
thread and should be in my profile as well. I'm waiting...

~~~
rspeele
Well, I don't know about others, but personally I wouldn't get much out of
spending my effort disproving obvious quackery. It certainly wouldn't be
effective at stopping future claims of the same nature, since the
practitioners could always claim _their_ method wasn't tested. It probably
wouldn't even be effective at stopping _you_ from thinking it works, because
you gotta have a screw loose to believe this stuff in the first place.

It's enough evidence for me that billions of people have died from starvation,
including people from all nations, religions, and races. Pretty much all of
them were strongly opposed to dying and would've loved to learn one weird
trick to remain living.

Thankfully, there's no money in peddling such garbage to people who actually
struggle to obtain enough food. That would be truly evil. Selling $2000+
"Pranic Living Workshops" to new-agey first worlders is mostly harmless old-
fashioned scamming, though the occasional mark does starve themselves to death
now and then.

~~~
benevol
As I've said before, I'm willing to take the challenge, if I'm paid enough. 8
weeks in the mentioned metabolic chamber is doable. Try me.

